# Pike Island Pool - 8/18



## Cheesehead Cory (May 16, 2004)

Cheezemm2, Vkutsch, Archman and I, all piled into my boat and fished the P.I. pool on Saturday, fished from around 11:30a till 10:30p. I knew the river was going to be low, but with the rains lately, I expected a bit more current. Anyway, we did alright for the conditions. We caught: 8 flatheads, 5 channels, 2 drum, 3 smallies, 3 wipers, 2 largemouth, 1 skipjack and at least 40 dink white bass. 

The cats and drum hit dead 2"-3" shad, cut skipjack and cut white bass. The rest all hit spinners or 2" and 3" grubs. Biggest cat, 22 lbs, hit cut skipjack in 48' of water. I'm sure we looked quite comical all packed onto my little bassboat, in our never-ending Chinese fire drill. It was a good time though, in spite of my generally uncooperative boat motor. I'll add a pic of our biggest cat tonight.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Four of you in that boat? Where did everyone ride as you were flying downriver?
Sounds like a pretty good day. Did you get the shad and skipjack in the usual places?


----------



## Cheesehead Cory (May 16, 2004)

Well, of course the luckiest two got real seats, third luckiest sat on the cooler between the seats and the guy who drew the short straw sat on the front deck between the consoles facing guy on the cooler, and had to crawl forward on the front deck in order to get on plan, just a tad over weight capacity.  

We netted shad from shore right at the Steubenville ramp. There were schools of shad all over the river. The skipjack was caught about a quarter mile up Virginia Cross Creek, could have used a few more of those.


----------



## Cheesehead Cory (May 16, 2004)

Pic's of Vkutsch's 22 lb flathead and another caught by Archman.


----------



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)

I sure hope you got some of that leftover bait out of the boat cooler! Otherwise, I'm going to be in big trouble next time we head out...

It won't be long before we're down there teeth chattering for the fall bite...

I don't know who that guy is standing behind Archman, but I'm pretty sure he's the best fisherman on the boat


----------



## vkutsch (Oct 28, 2005)

that first picture shur is purty...

I actually preferred the seat between the consoles because you could lay down on the deck and catch a nice little rest at 50 mph..until some barge wakes came along.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

That guy behind Archman looks like he's up to...well...something.


----------



## Cheesehead Cory (May 16, 2004)

archman said:


> That guy behind Archman looks like he's up to...well...something.



Looks like the "Zombie Catfisherman". I always thought he was just a ghost story told to catfishing children to keep them from wandering off and neglecting their rods during a night of catfishing, but there he is in the undead flesh! Notice the vacant 1000 mile stare. "Bbb-brains", I think I remember hearing him moan. Good thing Archman had nothing he wanted!


----------



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)

I am clearly focused on the cat that is nibbling on that piece of cutbait out there. That sure does look like one serious fisherperson about to set that 1/0 straight into a 35lb flattie! Who knows though, I may've wanted to eat the cut bait out there too!?!?

Looking at the water level down at Pike Island right now....Friday night will be about prime time (sigh)!$


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

Looks like you guys had a good time. Did you catch them all out in front of the launch or were you guys hitting other spots. I grew up near there and never fished out there. Guess I must have spent too much time running to other spots. Nice pictures!


----------



## Cheesehead Cory (May 16, 2004)

D'oh, forgot to photoshop out the background!!! J/K 

We hit a bunch of spots from Cardinal to Brown's Island, alternating between fishing the deepest hole we could find and fishing main channel ledges. Everywhere we stopped, we at least had a couple bites. Best areas seemed to be the areas with the most current.


----------



## baby bass (Apr 11, 2004)

what doe's a skip jack look like.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

very small tarpon, they're pretty common all along the mainstem of the ohio and certain times of the year they run up the feeder rivers


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

cory did ya ever catch the one i lost at the water plant near the tanks????heh heh


----------



## Cheesehead Cory (May 16, 2004)

Nope, but I'm pretty sure I had her on a few times, actually had one break a hook on me this past weekend. Good to hear from ya Husky.


----------

